# Possible planes used in the Red Baron movie?



## Torch (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool formation.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool shot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2008)

How cool is that!!!!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 9, 2008)

neat! i'm always surprised at how small that plane looks


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2008)

Pic is from an airshow from New Zealand.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2008)

Lovely birds.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

There are a few replicas up here as well and I believe the only one with a rotary is in Rhinebeck NY these are from the airshow I work at and are based in Brantford Ont about 80kms away


----------



## Trebor (Jul 9, 2008)

that one with the blue tail looks like a prelude to Nazi Germany with the swastika on its tail.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool pics PB. I've never been much on the WWI aircraft but I still respect them and the men who flew them.8)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent pics!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool pic!


----------

